# Looking for a stocking suggestion



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm going to the LFS today and am thinking about picking up another fish. I want something that will grow fast and get pretty big....anybody got any ideas?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

With your oscar? Give the large species of rainbowfish a try. Most grow up to 5 inches. If not, get some fancy plecs.:checkedout: Throw the name of the common plec down the chute. It's not in your league.:wink2: :bluelaugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

Big and grows fast? Clown Knife or Royal clown knife if ya can get ahold of one the royals are hard to find. I had one with my two oscars got her at about 6inches she grew fast last measured her at 12inch had her less than a year sadly I lost her.  but they are beautiful, graceful fish and great to watch stalking their food.


----------



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

Well I didn't so much get something that grows fast, but I saw a fish and fell in love with it. It's a parrot cichlid (not the red kind..?)

I'll try to get pics, it's a small booger, but isn't shy at all in the new tank.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

dprUsh83 said:


> Well I didn't so much get something that grows fast, but I saw a fish and fell in love with it. It's a parrot cichlid (not the red kind..?)
> 
> I'll try to get pics, it's a small booger, but isn't shy at all in the new tank.


Danny, you shouldn't have obtain that parrot fish.:sob:


----------



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

Why's that? :?: :?:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

dprUsh83 said:


> Why's that? :?: :?:


Erm...they're hybrids.:mrgreen: Just trying to stop such trades anyway.:mrgreen:


----------



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ohhhhhhh :lol: 


I have no ethical dilemma with the hybrid, to be honest. It's a spunky little booger, fits in greatly!


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

i like some hybrids too that not all bad


----------



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

It's surprisingly outgoing, everything I've read about them is how long it takes for them to get comfortable in their surroundings. Given, she's just hiding and swimming out every now and again to check things out, but she's already eating and swimming around on occasion.


----------



## sonny428 (Dec 20, 2006)

*big fish*

I would suggest the bowfin. Other names grinnel, grennel, ling, dog fish, mudfish etc. family name amia calva. very rare and interesting fish (prehistoric origins) air breather, last of its family, but can be caught all along the southern states as far west as texas. fun to catch by the way lol


----------

